# Do hedgehogs really play?



## Sally

I've never really seen my hedgehog play...I've tried giving her various toys but she doesn't tend to react to them at all (except for getting her head stuck in the tube repeatedly, which, while funny, doesn't seem like playing). How do they play? How do you know they're playing and not just moving something around because it's in their way or something? What kinds of things do they do to the things they play with? How does your hedgehog play in particular? How can I get my hedgehog to play when she ignores the toys I give her and just wants to run, eat, and sleep?


----------



## drowsydreamer

I wouldn't expect much from a hedgie other than running, sleeping, eating, and pooping. Some hedgies will "play" and explore, some won't. Mine doesn't. He likes to crawl all over the place and explore, but when it comes to toys, about the only thing he does is occasionally push a ball around. They're definitely not like dogs or cats when it comes to playing with stuff.


----------



## littlemissgeo

My hedgehog seems to love to play with his toilet paper tube. He repeatedly gets his head stuck in it and runs around like mad. Once he gets annoyed with it being too tight on his head, he struggles to get his head out, shakes himself, and does this over again, and again. He must love it. I think that's his only toy he plays with. When his head is stuck, and I talk to him, he points his head towards me, looks at me through the tube, and continues running around like mad. It's cute and odd, but to each there own.


----------



## hedgielover

My hedgehog likes his toilette paper tube and he does push a ball around sometimes. He is definitely more of an explorer though. His favourite thing to play with is an upside down egg carton, he pushes it around crawls around with it on his back and pushes it over so he can sit in it. 

Note: it's the cardboard kind of egg carton, I wouldn't give a hedgehog the foam cartons or the plastic ones


----------



## Linny

Sally, I've had the very same question. 
I'd say no, hedgies don't really play.

Papertowel tubes, she just gets frustrated with, then ignores.
Anything big enough for her to get into like a skinnny cardboard box, she just curls up and goes to sleep.

This is an adjustment for me b/c my last little girl was a ferret and SUPER playful.

But as for my hedgie, she just likes to crawl around and find places to hide.


----------



## Zalea

Quentin loves craft foam tubes. He doesn't like tp tubes because he likes to be rough with them and those he can run right through if they have a slit down the side (which is the only way I feel safe with him playing with those in case he gets stuck)--and that scares me. So I just take a piece of craft foam, the soft bendy sheets, and glue the sides together. He'll run around for 30 minutes at a time with that thing on his head. He only plays with it outside the cage though. Inside, he has no interest. 

He also has an empty oats container with fleece strips in it in his cage, and he'll go in there and dig for hours. When he's done digging, he'll roll it to somewhere new in the cage with his head, then start digging again.

He won't play with much else, though. You just have to try different things and see if any of them click. Quentin will play with some things inside his cage; some things only out of the cage. It depends on their preferences, and is really trial and error when it comes to individual hedgies.


----------



## AAdict

nope none of mine particularly play either - ditto for curling up and going to sleep in things especially brown paper bags and any large tube big enough - they all had fun with a toilet tube the first few times they had them and went running through them but nothing sinch and the only time they are interested in balls these days is when I drop mealies through the spaces and then thats just shoving them out of the way to get the mealies rather than playing properly!! They do go in and out of tissue boxes for a sniff or again to curl up and sleep again also


----------



## littlemissgeo

I don't know if this is a form of play... but lately Sprocket has been doing constant laps around his cage... like a Nascar driver. Just over and over. The cage is pretty big, 2 feet x 2 feet with a second floor... and stuff to play with. He refuses to go in his wheel so I'm glad he's getting exercise while doing those laps, but do you think he's annoyed in any way, just hyper or anxious? He's maybe 8 months old by now.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

littlemissgeo said:


> I don't know if this is a form of play... but lately Sprocket has been doing constant laps around his cage... like a Nascar driver. Just over and over. The cage is pretty big, 2 feet x 2 feet with a second floor... and stuff to play with. He refuses to go in his wheel so I'm glad he's getting exercise while doing those laps, but do you think he's annoyed in any way, just hyper or anxious? He's maybe 8 months old by now.


My Shelby does this! She doesn't like the wheel either. She would rather run laps. I guess the scenery changes more? I dunno. :roll:

I call it The Hedgie Nationals! :lol:


----------



## Katinka

Polly like tug og war with my hair curler. She also pushes her plastic ball around, it seems like playing, but maybe she's just looking for food (not considering that she just ATE it all.)


----------



## PirateHedgie

My hegie plays - just usually not when im around but ive caught him in the act a few times. We have these mini porcupine ball things that he chomps on and throws around, he also has a few toy cars that he pushed all over his cage. He re arranges his cage alot to by burrowing. i just tried a ton of things till i found stuff he liked


----------



## CookieTheHedgehog

I've had my hedgehog for about 2 weeks and she still hasn't decided to come out and play with me or her toys.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Please check the dates of threads before you post - this thread is originally from 2009 and the last post was still from two years ago.

That said, your hedgehog is behaving normally. Most don't do much playing that we would consider playing, and they're rarely directly interactive with humans. Most hedgehogs also won't come out of their bed voluntarily if you have lights on or you're there watching them. They wait until it's dark & quiet to come out.

Keep in mind as well, two weeks is a VERY short time for a hedgehog. It takes weeks, even months, for many hedgehogs to settle in to a new home and get used to a new owner. Have patience - it will take a long time for you to form a bond with your new pet. This sticky might be worth reading - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...lity-behaviour/10-behaviour-expectations.html


----------

